# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Moss sellers

## hk75

Anyone know where or who i can get good quality moss such as mini xmas, xmas and weeping moss from? 

Thanks.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Anyone know where or who i can get good quality moss such as mini xmas, xmas and weeping moss from? 
> 
> Thanks.


You can check at places like Seaview or C328, they usually stock a pretty wide selection of different moss varieties in the plastic cup containers and tied to wood/rocks. I get most of my moss variants from there too. Just make sure to clean, treat and QT the moss well before usage, the ones from LFS usually come with lots of algae and hitchhiker pest critters.

Alternatively, keep a look out for fellow members posting moss for sale on the forum marketplace.

----------


## Zep

Hi hk75, I have some weeping moss to let go. Just posted an ad in marketplace. Interested contact or pm me. Thanks. 

Rgds
Z

----------


## hk75

Sorry, i miss your post. I got some of the moss already.

----------


## Streamer

Petmart have them in cup or packet form.

----------


## veridicaldream

Hi anyone knows where i can get rose moss

----------


## Marcustoh

If you need tropica 1-2 grow mosses like taxiphyllum barbieri, christmas moss, weeping moss, taiwan moss, flame moss, spiky moss or other plants can look for me. I can get them directly from farm which will have better quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marcustoh

If you need tropica 1-2 grow mosses like taxiphyllum barbieri, christmas moss, weeping moss, taiwan moss, flame moss, spiky moss or other plants can look for me. I can get them directly from farm which will have better quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

